# Nuclear Strike 7 Damage Report



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Some of you may have seen the Nuclear Strike 7 sign up sheet. There was a lot of people who signed up for, and I was number 1 after Sarge the mastermind himself. I remember Sarge posting a WTB for some Opus X 100th Anny 13s. I had never met him or talked to him before that but I decided to bomb him with some anyways. Since then we have chatted a few times and he even bombed me back. I figured everything was all good. I never thought I would be on his radar, or anyone else's radar for that matter. So when I was talking to Sarge he mentioned he had not picked anyone yet. I told him there were so many good targets out there, new up and comers that really deserve it. Never once did I think he would pick me. No matter what people say I do not feel like I deserve any of this. There truly are not enough words that I can say to express my gratitude towards you all, and especially towards this great community called Puff. I feel very blessed to have made some friends here and obviously very blessed to be destroyed by all you generous puffers. I am not a wordsmith but just really want you to know how much this means to me and how humbled I am. Ok enough of my blabbing lets get to the damage reports!

*Here is what I found when I came home Friday:*








*This is what showed up today:
*








*First up we have Pete aka Big Sarge Pete, thanks brother!
*








*Next is Jurgen, look at that beautiful tin box, awesome!
*








*Preston is responsible for these bad boys:
*








*Not too sure who Kris Mckinney is but most of these are new to me, awesome!
*








*A prime example of the LOB destruction from MaxGas
*








*I sure hope you can read this note, Meatcake is crazy!
*








*Even more crazy is his bomb, a few CCs a DP Classic, Viaje my favorite and a T52!! Damn!
*








*Somebody needs anger management! That would be angryeaglesfan!! 
*








*Jphank wants a truce!?! Not after this massive attack!!! Thank you so much Jessica that bottle of booze will be thoroughly enjoyed!
*








*And she included all these sticks?!? A lost city!!!! WOW!!!*


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

*This one is shocking, Kevin aka Kapathy never sends any good sticks, but this time he sent 1 good one!!! Good job Kevin you cheap skate! HAHAHA just kidding Kevin is a great friend and seriously destroyed me with these! and yes that is an Anejo Shark!
*








*Brent Hachigo WTF! Seriously an Opus X Shark? and some tasty CCs!
*







*Wow this LOB member is one crazy Cock! Its everyones favorite cock bomber and boy does he live up to the LOB standards!
Corey there a lot of amazing sticks in there brother and definitely some of my favorites!
*







*TonyM packs a punch with that FFP! an amazing stick!
*








*Jose hits with some everyday classics, those look tasty!
*








*WamBam's joshuarodger hitting hard and love those La Aurora and Oliva V
*








*Jack Locicero sent some massive sticks, most of these I have never had, thank you for the new sticks!
*








*Phager coming back strong, some CCs and Oliva MB3! Wow!
*








*Bunno everyones favorite dino hits hard with these awesome sticks:
*








*
I lost count of how many bombs that is but wow people! You all seriously know how to destroy a neighborhood! Again a huge and heartfelt thank you to everyone of you. What a long day going through all of these amazing sticks. Must catch some rest 

Thank you all, I am humbled.*


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats Brad!!!

And to think that was only day 1....


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Dang! That's some serious damage! I gotta check on family now since it appears Washington is GONE!!! Enjoy Brad, you deserved that!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hope you have a big humidity.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Hope you have a big humidity.


Humidor .....damnable spell check.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Great job guys. There are some excellent bombs. Not some, A LOT of excellent bombs. I can't believe there will still be more coming.

Enjoy your day off tomorrow, Brad and enjoy the spoils. You deserve it.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

and that was just the warning shot(s) 


malebox... haha



J.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Incredible. I can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Good God, you got annihilated, Brad. Enjoy all those tasty sticks, brother.


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

If you don't already have a coolidor, now might bea good time to make one.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

That is so cool...You, sir, are a well deserving target! Thanks for all YOU do for PUFF, and all of us!

Jason


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome to see all the destruction. I think I speak for all of Puff when I say 1. That Meatcake letter is amazing and 2. WTF is wrong with you Meatcake?!?


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

134 sticks and counting. You might need to expand your humi/cooli/winea-dor from the looks of things. Haha. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I see how it is. Hit so hard you forgot to take a picture of what hit you Wednesday.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

damn i didnt mean to send you any of those.....ok maybe i did, but maybe i didnt.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

WOW!!!! one helleva hit!!! Nice job guys!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Great looking sticks. Well done everyone.

One correction for you Brad. That bomb in the first pics wasn't from me, I think it might have been from DanFish. Just want to make sure the proper thanks is given.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Awesome to see all the destruction. I think I speak for all of Puff when I say 1. That Meatcake letter is amazing and 2. WTF is wrong with you Meatcake?!?


I think that might be the best bomb letter ever.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

max gas said:


> I think that might be the best bomb letter ever.


Ya that meatcake guy is off his rocker! wait....oh..


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Friggin awesome! And just think....that ain't it :twisted:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Go Bears!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

damn Brad, you got straight up owned! 

phenomenal job - to all the participants!!! :dude:


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh My Goodness Gracsious me!! Thats one heck of a lot of destruction, nice job everyone


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

CLASSIC! :evil: :tu


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

very nice


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Really not looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

B


skfr518 said:


> Really not looking forward to tomorrow


But we are. It really isn't about you at this point. You're doing this for the kids.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Did the *MALEMAN* come yet? 
:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Ah, a new day. Can't wait to see this.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

mjohnsoniii said:


> Did the *MALEMAN* come yet?
> :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


Bow chicka wow wow.

Here's your package.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

nicely done gents - great target and nuclear indeed! :target:


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Holy God, that letter from meatcake...I'm crying, literally crying with laughter and my coworkers are thinking I've finally lost it.

Wow dude...just wow. A 9 year old drunk attacking someone's "malebox" ound:


----------



## lugnut (Nov 3, 2012)

holy cow i don't think i would have any idea what to do with all those cigars, or any way to thank all those who sent em to you but all i can say is WOW enjoy

lugs


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That's the idea behind a nuclear strike. So many cigars, there's no possible way to thank or pay back everyone who sent 'em. All Brad can do is sit back and enjoy!


...and duck...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

lugnut said:


> holy cow i don't think i would have any idea what to do with all those cigars, or any way to thank all those who sent em to you but all i can say is WOW enjoy
> 
> lugs





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That's the idea behind a nuclear strike. So many cigars, there's no possible way to thank or pay back everyone who sent 'em. All Brad can do is sit back and enjoy!
> 
> ...and duck...


Shock and Awe!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> *
> Jack Locicero sent some massive sticks, most of these I have never had, thank you for the new sticks!
> *


*
Basic everyday treats. Enjoy!*


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I will Jack, again a big thank you!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok and we are back to your regularly scheduled destruction of what used to be my MALEbox. Thankfully todays haul was a little lighter in weight but it most certainly was not lighter in the amount of destruction per package, I mean seriously guys this is just ridiculous, the cigars you are sending are all excellent smokes! Not to blab on and on again but I am seriously humbled by the generosity here. Thank you all! Ok so one of these packages was actually a purchase so don't mind the extra box, I didn't take a picture of that one. Ok here we go!








*First up we have our crazy brother Socal Matt! Some favorites and a new CC for me to try. Thanks Matt!*








*Next is I believe MontytheMooch! Some huge delicious cigars in there and never seen the 15 year Ghurka before!*








*Take a wild guess at who this is, I love me some Viaje! and some other greats in there, yummy looking sticks!*








* Sergeant Squid checking in for total destruction! Thanks Milton always fun to hang with you on vherf and again with the Viaje, and a yummy looking Tat! *









Well Ladies and Gents I believe that is it. At least I hope it is because I am dazed and confused and don't know who is who or what time of day it is any more. I literally got destroyed beyond belief. I have participated in a lot of group bombings but never thought it would happen to me. I am honored and thankful beyond belief! Thank you so much!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Lol, some more great sticks. Those JO never seem to last long around here. Stupid cigars always disappearing on me. :tu Great job guys! & ladies


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

That My Father lancero looks great


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry Brad I missed it, I tried to get in but they said my sh**t was not worthy of you!  Congrats you deserved it brother!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

very nice hits... wondering for how long the bombs will keep on landing...


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

exprime8 said:


> very nice hits... wondering for how long the bombs will keep on landing...


Probably about 2 more weeks. :laugh: I can't give a set date because people jump the gun. When I do it like this people don't have time to prepare, some just aren't available to ship, etc. I'd say some of the last packages should be rolling in about 2 weeks from now. Some perhaps even later. I'd personally like to see everything land w/in a couple weeks but there's always a few who ship ridiculously late for whatever reason/s. The important thing is that everyone ships and every packages arrives though, :tu


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

not too sure who is left, I know sarge said his would be late, if craig actually sent something (he just bombed me previously) it would be another month before it gets here


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

skfr518 said:


> not too sure who is left, I know sarge said his would be late, if craig actually sent something (he just bombed me previously) it would be another month before it gets here


Looks like 22/32 landed so far; that's excluding me. So there should be 11 more guaranteed packages. Plus possibly a few bandwagon hoppers who have seen this go down and decide to join in on the action. :laugh:


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Sarge said:


> Looks like 22/32 landed so far; that's excluding me. So there should be 11 more guaranteed packages. :laugh:


haahaa thats bananas...:banana:


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> not too sure who is left, I know sarge said his would be late, if craig actually sent something (he just bombed me previously) it would be another month before it gets here


I sent mine out on Friday. So it's going to be late, but I figured you'd be understanding with mine. :'coughs: HALLOWEEN! :'coughs:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Sarge said:


> Looks like 22/32 landed so far; that's excluding me. So there should be 11 more guaranteed packages. Plus possibly a few bandwagon hoppers who have seen this go down and decide to join in on the action. :laugh:


Holy Fart Cakes!!! Too bad this didn't happen a week earlier. He could have given out cigars to all the Trick/Treater's and thinned the herd a bit!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

There are more coming?!?!?!?! oh hell!!!!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

skfr518 said:


> There are more coming?!?!?!?! oh hell!!!!


Only about 11 or so...take it like a man!!!!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm late on this, sorry guys. Sarge got the explanation, but know it's been a crazy 2 week period. 9101901065315524407234 drop shipped like a boss


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Finally, 9405 5036 9930 0195 4170 40 Sorry for the hold up the past week and a half has been very busy.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

how did I NOT notice the note?; *that meatcake*... That's one scary BOTL...


----------



## lugnut (Nov 3, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Shock and Awe!


*note to self* do not upset these guys that is just absurd, a whole lot of smokes like i said i wouldn't have a clue whne i would be able to smoke them all.............CRAZY

lugs


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

This is comical. I am absolutely floored by the generosity of you guys!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

So Craig aka WyldKnyght sent a package to me about three months ago....it finally showed up!!  Just teasing, but what isn't funny is the damage he did! WTF Craig!! Awesome sticks brother, and thank you!









Now I am not too sure who sent this one, I did not have a note with it and my wife opened it while I was at work. Someone please take credit for these sticks, they are a great size for when I am busy.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> Now I am not too sure who sent this one, I did not have a note with it and my wife opened it while I was at work. Someone please take credit for these sticks, they are a great size for when I am busy.


unfortunately I am at work and am not allowed to view photos from photobucket, but taking an educated guess here that you are referring to a package of coronas from CI?


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> unfortunately I am at work and am not allowed to view photos from photobucket, but taking an educated guess here that you are referring to a package of coronas from CI?


yeah, looks like the clown car corona sampler.
i recently purchased one of those myself. looking forward to trying some of those after they took a little nap.

J.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

jurgenph said:


> yeah, looks like the clown car corona sampler.
> i recently purchased one of those myself. looking forward to trying some of those after they took a little nap.
> 
> J.


then that would be a Lostdog drop ship :smoke:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well thank you very much bro!!!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

splattttttt said:


> how did I NOT notice the note?; *that meatcake*... That's one scary BOTL...


this is the kind of reason I don't have my address listed anymore. Scary. eep:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

hahahahaha


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Sarge said:


> this is the kind of reason I don't have my address listed anymore. Scary. eep:


Scary AWESOME!!!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> Well thank you very much bro!!!


You're very welcome Brother


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well the packages just keep coming!!! WOW! So I came home from a long 24 hour shift to find these two beauties sitting on my counter top. Lets take a look at the damage shall we!
First up my old friend Andrprosh!








Then yet another great hit by Garrett Hawes!!









Seriously guys!?! Some amazing sticks in there and I just cant thank you both enough! What a treat!


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow! I am floored by the generosity of this group. Amazing!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Merkonakis said:


> Wow! I am floored by the generosity of this group. Amazing!


Puff is like an STD lol 
the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

No problem brad, I'm glad they got there ok


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

There should be 2 more landing tomorrow or Wednesday. Consider it payback from Halloween.


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow. You got a lot of smoking to do mister lol.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ryan7311's packages, yes there are more than 1, showed up yesterday. I didn't get home until late last night and am work but will post pictures tomorrow night when I get home. There are amazing sticks in both packages!!!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

wow, there are packages still landing, that is awesome!!!


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Holy Cow it looks like Washington's just a smokin hole in the ground! It'll take years to rebuild from that attack!

But it sounds like it was well deserved, good on ya!

This has got to be the funniest threads I've read since I joined!

Doc


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> Ryan7311's packages, yes there are more than 1, showed up yesterday. I didn't get home until late last night and am work but will post pictures tomorrow night when I get home. There are amazing sticks in both packages!!!


Glad they made it in. I couldn't get them to fit all in one box lol. You're just lucky I discovered that at the post office and not while sitting next to the coolidor. Cause it hurt to send that second box in with extra packing material. Instead of extra sticks.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I am glad you didn't include any more ammo than you did! This hit hurt bad enough brother! Without further delay ladies and gentlemen I present to you Ryan7311's packages of destruction:









Thanks a ton man those are some great looking sticks! I think I only have the mastermind himself Sarge's package and the Ninja's left. The Ninja has always destroyed me but I think he will take it easy on me for once. Sarge has gotten me once before too so I hope there is some pity on me when his hits. Thanks a ton everyone this has been a huge uplift in my spirits and really solidified what Puff means to me. Here is to hoping I survive the last two hits! Cheers


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

epic!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Holy Crap Monkeys when is this going to end? The guy needs a walk in humidor now for farts sake!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Went to a Great deserving Guy! Well done peeps!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Holy Crap Monkeys when is this going to end? The guy needs a walk in humidor now for farts sake!


*@ Brad*; hey brother... Any chance we can get a single photo of the accumulated devastation, or are you waiting for a cease fire first?


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> *@ Brad*; hey brother... Any chance we can get a single photo of the accumulated devastation, or are you waiting for a cease fire first?


do cease fires exist here? I thought those were banned under the Puff bylaws.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well the master mind himself sent his package and it was a power punch! Sarge you sir are a great friend and you seriously went above and beyond putting this all together. There is still more to follow but here is Sarge's destruction!!!










Thanks a ton for the amazing sticks brother!!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Holy CRAP, you are STILL getting hits from this!!! That is like a MONTH worth of Christmas...THAT'S IT!!! No CHRISTMAS FOR YOU!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

nice... what the first cigar, the 1 with the B???


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Bras gets Christmas when he comes and picks up a wine cooler I'm giving him!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

To all, I will be taking a picture of the total devastation when I pick up my last butt kicking/I mean present. The cigar with what looks like a B actually looks like a 13, with thirteen written on the band, I know nothing about it but will try and look it up for you.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

skfr518 said:


> The Ninja has always destroyed me but I think he will take it easy on me for once.


Yeah, _that's _gonna happen.


----------



## edin508 (Aug 7, 2012)

Holy epic bombing!!


----------

